# Waterproof wash pants. Where to buy?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm getting into showing at more big shows which means washing and clipping at shows. I have a problem with getting my pants wet and dirty. I've seen people wear waterproof pants to wash in. 

Where would I buy them? I want the type that I can slip on over my jeans

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some at Walmart. Look in the sporting good section around the fishing area.


----------

